# Bonny Eagle HS



## rosann (Nov 3, 2008)

We are contemplating a theatre renovation or new space and I am looking for information about available lighting systems. The complication is that we want to be compatible with existing systems around our state (Maine) but also invest in the most current level of technology we can afford. I would appreciate suggestions and direction. Thanks!


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 4, 2008)

rosann said:


> We are contemplating a theatre renovation or new space and I am looking for information about available lighting systems. The complication is that we want to be compatible with existing systems around our state (Maine) but also invest in the most current level of technology we can afford. I would appreciate suggestions and direction. Thanks!



Why would you need a system compatible with systems in other venues on a statewide level? That would be like me building a system for the Pantages in Hollywood but making sure it plays nice with some vaudeville house in Sacramento. What's the point, if you don't mind me askin'?

Also, without knowing the specifics of your space, you're maybe not going to be able to get much help here. Lighting guys n gals, am I at all correct?

And now this bored, humble rigger will shut up and go to bed.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 4, 2008)

Good day Bonny,
Perhaps the need to swap your rig around to assist other schools in your area drives your question? Since the vast majority of lighting consoles, dimmers, and related gear is current with DMX512-1990, your choices are pretty vast, all the while keeping compatible with the latest technology.


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 5, 2008)

See? I knew I was shooting my mouth off about an area I don't really know squat about. But did that stop me? Nooooo....:neutral:

But now I think I do have one more bit of knowledge about the lighting homies. Word.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2008)

rosann, the best selling dimmer system in the world is ETC Sensor. The ETC Express/Expression family of consoles (recently discontinued and replaced by the Ion) is the most popular console. Many manufacturers make a wide range of good equipment, but if you want to go with the most popular, go with the above. As kelite said, any console should output DMX512, which any dimmer should accept.

The only ETC dealer for Maine appears to be:
High Output - Portland
4 Warren Ave # 6
Westbrook, Maine, 04092
United States

Tel: 1 207/854-4737
Fax: 1 207/854-4746
http://www.highoutput.com
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/rosann.html


----------

